# First weekend out!



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all,

This weekend will be our girl's first weekend in the field. We have been working with her with blanks and let her explore the woods by our lake cabin this summer frequently. I can't wait for her natural instincts to kick in! I don't hunt, but love to watch our dogs work. I feel like a kid in a candy store.  

My husband will hunt with the dogs and I will either walk along or watch from the truck. Our older lab is so afraid of the guns that I think I will just stay in the truck with her.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would support Your Husband and Mate and Get great Camera skills For you and him and your Red in these adventures 

Then your a productive Team 

Each one is a earned memory You both can share the rest of your life.

So many times I need the shot but I am slowly sliding Jenn to help with this this process know as well. 




Adventures shared as you look back over time can be a real personal treat 

A great SLR or high speed pocket rocket or a Hero GoPro 3 Video are great

I think if your helping and adding to His personal passions in the Better then great outdoors and Your Great Red

This is a trust a bond for all 3 or 4 of you for the Future and beyond

To me Earned memories are the Best and with film you never forget as well as your family and friends 

smile miles and have some fun

A choice not a chance


Then you have him over the Coals as well ;D

Remember Dear We went hunting 

Today were doing some Shopping"  ;D :-* :'(



Jenn a tad Froggy still : around Grizzly, Cougar, Wolf and Polar bears and 12 ft Sharks She is very lean  :-\

I just smile step aside here the Guns and the Keys


Lets dance ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't stay in the truck, you'll get bored.
Strap on a camera and have some fun.
After the hunt is over and the guns are put away, let the lab out for some exercise.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VVelcome 2 the world of a hunting V - this weekend a UFTA trial - PIKE knows heel - but from kennel 2 blind long gun in hand - he is jumping out of his skin - then out of the blind - sit then hunt - em up - PIKE explodes !! - this is his world - I just follow - sorry that most will never see what a V was bred 4 !!!!!


----------

